# Favorite Handheld Calculator



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

JoT's circular slide rule topic proves there is enough interest









Here is my all time favorite, the Hewlett Packard HP-65







30 years old and still a force to be reckoned with. In 1976, I was lucky enough to work in a University department that had one of these, and when I left in 1980, they gave it to me. Sadly, I no longer have it...but eBay might ...
















Reverse Polish Notation

Programmable with a card reader/writer







A bit like an ATM, you feed the card through the bottom slot (it had a motor) and then placed it in the upper slot for reference.

All pictures from The Museum of HP Calculators without permission.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I dug out these two when they were talking about calculators on TZ-UK a couple of months ago:

*Casio FX-7 (early 1980's)*










But my favourite is this:

*Texas Instruments Galaxy 67 (1992)*










Other than that, I used to have a Sinclair Cabridge LED. That's long gone though


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

First picture is a "group shot"







of my favourites; on the left is a Casio _fx_4000P from 1985 ... a brilliant calculator, alpha-numeric programmable and good statistics functions. No financial capability though so on the right a Hewlett Packard HP-12C financial calculator (second edition) I bought this in 1993 to help with a financial diploma I was studying for. The HP12-C uses RPN, was first introduced in 1981 and is still in production today.



















Hawkey do you have all the Pacs for your HP?









Rich that TI looks like a homage to the HP-10C


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Interesting collection Griff

I like the Commodore, looks like it has navigation functions









What age is it ?


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

1977

The pics aren't mine, but I did have the top two and bottom models.

The Sinclair I had was made up from a bought kit

A N60 was at work when I was at a teaching training college


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

A friend of mine has an casio fx-7

My favourite was the fx-850P










It had BASIC programming language and much easier to use than most programmable calculators and had an extensive statistical and scientific library of 118 programs.

Had a great password protected memory bank that I would write all sorts of notes in and cheat on exams with.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Wow some great calculators







I only must do simple calcualtions as I use one of these for all of mine


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

JoT said:


> Hawkey do you have all the Pacs for your HP?


John, it's a sad story....I no longer have the calculator, leather case, cards, etc









In 1984, I moved from South Yorkshire to West Sussex. It was a company move with full relocation benefits and all my worldly belongings went into storage with Pickfords in Sheffield while I looked for a house....the storage warehouse then burnt down...complete with my HP-65.









Cheers

Paul


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

dont even think about the same happening for your next move


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

jasonm said:


> dont even think about the same happening for your next move
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trying not to Jase....they take the garage contents away tomorrow and then house move on Friday







but no warehouses involved









This house move is seriously getting in the way of watches


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Does anybody remember these









Â£ s d reckoner









When you finsihed the calculation you pulled the slide at the top to reset everything ..... bugger .... I must be getting old


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Respect to those into calculators.

However I just use one when needs must. So built in xp one or mobile suits me.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> Â£ s d reckoner



















Your all so old


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I did my o levels with a log book!!!!
















Think I'll go for a lie down


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

Griff said:


> I did my o levels with a log book!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did "A" levels with log tables & those mechanical thingies with the handle (can't remember what they were called now). Used to set the number with levers and then wind the handle to multiply...f***ing awful


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

I have one of these in my desk

Not my pic, borrowed from The Museum of HP Calculators without permission










and one at home forget the number (possibly HP 91), but same case and no magnetic strip reader


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

rhaythorne said:


> .................................But my favourite is this:
> 
> *Texas Instruments Galaxy 67 (1992)*
> 
> ...


I used to have a Ti-66 (work issued) but someone "borrowed" it , never seen again







, great calculator though


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

chrisb said:


> Griff said:
> 
> 
> > I did my o levels with a log book!!!!
> ...


Yes, I remember those too.

F***ing awful is f***ing right


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

HP's watch...best of both worlds?









http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vie...AMEWA%3AIT&rd=1


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> HP's watch...best of both worlds?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Â£over Â£900 already







I wonder what it will fetch?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

JoT said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > HP's watch...best of both worlds?
> ...


Cheap at that price...apparantly John









http://www.hpmuseum.org/cgi-sys/cgiwrap/hp....cgi?read=13986


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I've not responded to this thread yet as, to be honest, I don't give any of the calculators I currently use/have used in the past much thought. However I do have this particular beasty - it was being chucked out at work so I rescued it from the skip. It's complete with power supply, sexy plastic box & a quite witty instruction booklet, you'd have to read it really but here's an example:

"Our object in developing the HP-35 was to give you a high precision portable electronic slide rule. We thought you'd like to have something only fictional heroes like James Bond, Walter Mitty or Dick Tracy are supposed to own."

Anyway I think it's a nightmare to operate as it uses the Polish notation method of inputting data. I did try to sell it as early versions are worth quite a bit - this version is, apparently, pretty easy to find so isn't worth much (yet). It's in good condition & works well, the only problem being a slightly dodgy on/off switch - it doesn't have a battery pack either so can only be used with mains power. Battery packs are pretty easy to make though - I've just never got round to it.

Sorry about the crap picture


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Nice one Paul

The first PRN calculator









I was discussing this thread with a friend of mine when he said he had a calculator he never uses. Two days later I recieved a Hewlett Packard HP-11C in the post


----------



## ron (Dec 12, 2003)

Griff,

If you type 0/0 on the Sinclair, does it start counting up? Like 0, 1, 2, 3 - a sort of seconds counter.

I had one years ago that did that


----------



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

I need to dig out a pilots circular slide rule I bought at a boot sale in Moscow.

When I find it I will post a pic.


----------

